# Merlot's Foaling Thread



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow how wonderful, I love Quarter Horses. Subbing so I can read her progress and updates! Hoping for a healthy foal for you and her! Is this her first foal or does she have others? Do you have any pictures of the sire? We love pictures here :lol:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Somsamma.
Please tell me what subbing is - just new here, I kept seeing it on other foaling threads and thought it meant people were sobbing :shock:

Yes I have photos of the sire, this is him....
Regarding foaling, merlot had a foal last year (her first) the filly was born 'healthy' but died within 24 hours. Unfortunately I did not own her then - I bought her at the beginning of this year so I have no idea why the foal died - her previous owner did not do any tests - could have been any number of reasons.

Anyhow thanks for your comments :-|


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of a healthy foal. Congrats! Did you buy her already pregnant?

**Subbing is a quick way to subscribe to a thread so you get notified when there are updates. (At least that's the way I think about it) Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

subbing too. Hoping for a healthy foal.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ahhh thanks BellaMFT and Deiselcowgirl.
Yes I did purchase her already pregnant. I was looking for a quality mare in foal to that stallion and luck was on my side!
She was very lame when she arrived - navicular apparently however since she has been here and is being properly barefoot trimmed, there has been no sign of lameness - I guess once the foal is weaned and I start riding her is when the proof will be in the pudding as they say...whoever THEY are. ;-)


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

My only concern is that she lost her foal last year for what ever reason. I would want to know if they had her checked before the re-bred her. I hope all goes well for your mare and the foal. I just had my first foal in May. It was a lot of fun and a lot of work.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Bella, I know what you mean and I've had the vets give her a good going over. As I said, it could have been a myriad of reasons, she was not vaccinated at all and equine herpes was rampant - I've made sure she/he is this time. I will be observing the foal for problems from the minute she is born with my finger on the dial to the vet! 
They don't forsee any problems


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I am happy to hear that you have a good working relationship with the vet. I love my vet. I think that is the most important thing to do is have a vet who knows her. Beyond that it is kinda up to mother nature.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

You are ab****ely right  
That and the fact that nutritionally she is on the best quality minerals and vitamins especially developed for our conditions here 
Have just been down to give them their morning feed - Merlot fell asleep while I massaged her as she stood in the paddock after her nums. She's very calm about it all, Clearly I'll be the one doing the stressing. ;-)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hurray! Another foaling thread to follow!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yey NZQH! D She is a handsome girl! Can't wait for foaly to come! My mare is only 2 months off now D


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Equinebovine (interesting choice of name there! ;-))
I see you are in NZ too - are you posting up your mares pregnancy diary too? Go orn, you know you want to...if you haven't already that is...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I just HAD to add a poll - now that I worked out how to do this ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahahaha that is a BRILLIANT photo! Yup here in NZ too! Yours is due November too?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I reckon it COULD be a palomino filly...going to vote now hehe


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

More photos!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

More photos? That's just asking for trouble LOL I only have about a million ;-)
Here's one I love of Merlot and Persil when they first met...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Moar!!!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL, I expect the same from you you know...
Here's a classic - this is Merlot with Danny Boy who is a 21 year old Connemara and professional 'naughty boy'.
Danny knows how to take the attention away from the model LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Aww! Beautiful! <3 Wow she's looking big! My girl looks fit as! Mainly because yesterday she was a twit to catch and galloped around with her tail in the air -_-* NOT impressed!
Btw, if you find Danny missing one day, don't bother looking in the Hawkes Bay hehehe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah isn't Danny devine? I just love him. He's not mine unfortunately he belongs to Jenny Paterson (www.calmhealthyhorses.com) who has done a brilliant job of turning him into a lively healthy pony from one who was constantly foundering. He comes and stays with us though at regular intervals and is Persil's best friend.
Here's one of him flirting with Merlot while Persil tries to get her attention:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Your two girls look like twins!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ahem, Persil Beaucoup is a BOY LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well he looks like a girl! Hehehe a very handsome one!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

There is a distinct lack of PHOTOS!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry about the lack of photos I can't get any recent ones as I have broken my foot (no horse involved) and am hobbling around on crutches so you will either have to put up with older oneS ...OR WAIT till I am more mobile and can get more photos.
She looks fat and sleek and healthy and, well, just like an expectant Mum, with that same dopey look on her face, if that's any help. LOL


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Here you go then... this was taken at about 3 months preg.:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh ok, you're excused lol Can't wait to see this bubs!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*Your opinions?*

Some more photos taken today...she's at the 9 month mark now. How does she look to you guys?:shock:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I should also mention that her coat looks a bit dull as we are in the middle of moulting here...Oh Joy


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I love that belly,a wonderful sight!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You and me both -_- nose full of fluff yesterday!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's carrying lower than Freya by the looks of it but she has had a foal before. Old wives tale is if they carry low its a filly, high for colt.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

That's interesting, I THOUGHT she seemed to be carrying quite low, bet it is a filly...sooo can't wait.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've just popped some photos of Freya on. She looks like she is carrying high but she is a maiden so could make a difference. Here's for a filly for you! :-D


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*'Uncle Persil'*

Couldn't resist popping these up - I just took them this morning. This is Persil demonstrating to Merlot, the undignified approach to various foaling positions...:shock:


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahahaha that is AWESOME!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty sure Merlot is carrying a branch of the Mafia in her belly. 
I rested my hand on her tum and said Hi to the Baby and received a very clear BADA BING BADA BOOM!!!
Either that or a tap dancer lost their way....
GAWD SOOOOO excited now!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oooo you should start thinking of names now! D


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

At this stage he/she will be Zephyr Moo.
Although after today I was thinking maybe something more to do with the Mafia Bada Moo springs to mind LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha that one is awesome!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just a thought - Bugsy Moolone hehe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

He he he
Bugsy - yeah that has a ring to it IF he's a boy. A filly would never forgive me.
How about Franco Gamoocio or Moolo Bambino...


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Shes very pretty!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Curly, of course, as her Mother I think she is very pretty 
Especially when she pulls faces like this one LOL:shock:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> Thank you Curly, of course, as her Mother I think she is very pretty
> Especially when she pulls faces like this one LOL:shock:


 
hahaha my girl Curly does the exact same expression, the face that only a mother could love  

She is beautiful though, how old is she?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww thank you 
She's 12 - a millenium gal!
She is SUCH a smooch and becoming more and more gooey as the days go by.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> Awww thank you
> She's 12 - a millenium gal!
> She is SUCH a smooch and becoming more and more gooey as the days go by.


 
Haha very nice


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You got booby photos yet?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

no, I must do that today, poor Merlot - how embarressing, especially as it means that little Aussie blighter (Persil Beaucoup) will be most interested...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

We demand booby photos! Freya's got some! Lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Here you go then. It's not very clear as trying to crouch on the ground while manipulating crutches and a leg in a cast is no easy occupation LOL
At this stage there is nothing to see, she's about an A cup.
Even Persil wasn't interested.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I can NOT believe I photographed my horses Breasts.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol it's for her progress notes!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I know,I felt kinda weird the first time I did it with a mare too,especially when she turned and gave me a look of pure mortification! lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> Lol it's for her progress notes!


Of course it is...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Of course it is...


:shock:It is!! lol plus it's cool to compare. Your mare has had a bubs before and mine hasn't so it's interesting


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Good point!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Bumping! How is she? )


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Aww thank you, she is wonderful, we brought them home for a week to graze the back paddock before the sheep go in there and she is loving being able to eyeball my whereabouts in the house.
I was hoping for a bunch of spectacular galloppy excited type of photos but the grass was so inviting and clearly they are starving so all I got were these very boring looking NONaction shots LOL :shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

LOVE them! She looks lovely! Can't wait to see bubs!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

They can't believe their luck at being on green grass - doesn't happen often and it's not good for them long term but this is only a week or two. Piling salt into them to counteract the high potassium levels that accompanies grass this green!!!
Persil (on the left) is being very bossy.


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm (Apr 17, 2012)

Subbing! Cant wait for the foal!! She looks wonderful!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Crossroads :shock:

It's morning here, I just popped out to kiss the horses and found them playing...

1st photo - Don't ask
2nd photo - Merlot Telling Persil that 'The Babeh is IN HERE...'


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Just took these, we are now almost 10 months along. 
Are just coming to the end of the moult and I can just about see myself in her coat. Unfortunately I can't seem to be able to replicate her gorgeous liver chestnut colour so she looks more orange than she is in these.

Anyway here she is taking her afternoon snooze...

How's she looking to you Quarter Horse Experts?:shock:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

SUBBING>>gorgeous mare.. she has some awkward withers in one picture..  lol.. i might steal her.. dont look if she is gone.. she is fine.. settling well


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks barrelbeginner - my gawd you're right about the withers!
LOL I think thats because she's standing on a rise (eek)
And You'd have to sneak right past my window, while being bounced on by 3 large slobbery pooches, after you had endured a 20 something hour plane flight down here... I'll keep an eye out.... ;-)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL im leaving in about.. wait.. im not telling you.. muahahha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Far out she is looking stunning! That baby is gonna be friking beautiful!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Ebovine, For that comment I award you a large fancy Medal...with ribbons....and glitter, and BarrelBeginner...I am waiting....:wink:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well I have to say.. I got caught up in err.. school.. so.. it might be a while.. maybe umm..:/ 4 years??


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Siiigh. 
I'll put the wine and sparklers back in the cupboard then.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

IM HURRYING.. education comes first!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Caught the horses snoozing away happily this afternoon. Merlot was groaning and huffing - clearly practising her foaling technique while Persil was in the background SNORING rudely...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy horses! <3 Can't wait to see this baby lol Is she at week 40 now or 41?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

hmmm 293 days. I've no idea what that is in weeks...don't ask me to count....I refuse to count....Sydlexia rules here


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok so a week behind Freya ) Betting on both our girls having babies on the same day...photo OVERLOAD!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You know what? Freya is exactly 42 weeks which is exactly 294 days which is rubbish because I thought Freya was 300 days...hmmmm....brb...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, I'm an idiot -_-* Freya is ONE DAY ahead of your girl. 294 days since she was served (25th December 2011) Babies on the same day! WOOO!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

HA! they are at the SAME stage then. HOW exciting!!! I just shifted them both to a beautiful wee paddock up the road (for about 6weeks or until she shows signs of being close to foaling; when they will come home)which is incredibly sheltered and they are knee deep in superb horse grass - not a blade of clover in sight!
Persil looked like he could not believe his luck, it even has a pond where he can splosh about. (He LOVES his water games) Merlot continues to look very smug.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Far out let the race begin!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Race did you say? LOL Here is Persil and Merlot racing towards me when I went down to kiss them this morning. Owing to the fact I had a friend with me and Persil can count, he was hanging back in case it was a veterinary related visit ;-)

Merlot, on the other hand, is just a sucker for cuddles. Look at the size of her compared to Persil! 

They are in this paddock (just around the corner from us) which has gorgeous shelter and HEAPS of great grass (no clover) till Merlot is about to foal. Then I will bring them both home. Getting closer now...:shock:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OMG I am repeating myself...put that down to depletion of brain cells due to being an 'Expectant Mother'. (of a foal - does that count?)
Sorry peoples.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Definitely subbing this one! :-D
Thanks for sharing with us this excitement!


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Merlot, beautiful horse!!! I am partial to red quarter horses, since my favorite boy is a sorrel gelding. Best of luck on a healthy foal. Look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Brieanna and Justice 
Here's todays shots - She is 10 months on now - only a month - 6 weeks to go (that is going by the fact she was 2 weeks late last year)

Of course Persil is involved in these photos too - he simply could not be arsed getting up. After I took these, I sat with him for about 20 mins with his head on my lap while he snored on. :shock:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Georgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very beautiful photos! She's gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Justice, I love taking them - I just hope people here don't get sick of me constantly posting them before the foal actually arrives ;-)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

NO we dont get irritated or anything.. we get happy!! I love seeing pictures of her! and him!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

you should be worried about not posting pictures.half the time we are more annoyed with no pictures.and of course who can get tired of pictures of beautiful horses?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What about a picture of a couple of of my beautiful sheep...Moulamb Rouge and her daughter Myrtle in this case :shock:
LOL

Sorry - I couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh and here's the Daddy (Lambo Gini) (I know you all like to see the Daddy's) :wink:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hahhaha, i love the sheep!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Sheep are good too but i prefer the horses


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What about baby lambs Horsecrazy girl?
Here is Islamb with her lamb Muslamb born a year ago and the two of them together now and the other lamb is Myrtle as a baby a year ago...go orn, who can resist? :wink:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

this was my face to the baby lambs..


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I knnnoooow, they make me go all gooey too. 
Lordy I've Lambjacked my own post LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

they are soooooo CUTE!!! lambs are good now if only we can get that foal...overload of cutness. interesting name choice...who came up with them.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I always name my pests and I always like names that make me laugh out loud every time I say them ;-)


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

The baby lamb pics are too cute!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i like the names . did you mean pests or pets?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the sheeps!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

countryryder said:


> Love the sheeps!


Me too!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

We call them the 'Pests' - in a loving way you understand. It's just that we can't do anything in the paddock without all the sheep coming over and hanging about 'HELPING'....(not)
The horses think they are a pain in the bum.
I've always loved sheep and always been so sad at the way they are treated. It's nice to be finally able to have my own small herd and know that they will; live happily and contentedly into their old age with us 
This is some photos of them lolling about the paddock this morning - they are incredibly lazy Gits and then I promise no more sheep photos unless requested ;-)
The sheep on his own is Bedlamb Dingle - he's the thinking sheep ;-)
The two sheep together are Bedlamb and Lambo - they are the same age and best of mates and the pic of the three is Islamb and her daughter Muslamb (out in front) they are looking very untidy as they are Dorper sheep and they moult! and Lambo is in the background trying to look like he is busy.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

and the lambjacking continues..


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

oh but i still love the pictures of the sheep.maybe Merlot will get jealous of the sheep hijacking her thread and hurry up with the baby.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh god...now I want one...LOL


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*Update on the pregnant Merlot Moo*

Yes at last here are update photos just taken of my girl Merlot (and her shadow - Persil Beaucoup)
She is due to foal any time from about two weeks now though I think it will be more towards the end of Nov.
Her coat (and they are NOT covered) gleams like burnished copper and she is contented and smug. Even Persil looks like he is in perky anticipation of his neice or nephew (someone to play with) Anyway, I hope you enjoy the pics...:shock:
PS sorry about the pics of Persil, who is NOT pregnant, I just can't resist uploading them as well as in my books, he gets 50 million points on the Cutometer reading :wink:
Oh and while I am bragging about him - here's a weird fact.
I broke my foot (very badly) about 2 1/2 months ago so I am still hobbling around with a stick. I practise walking the length of the paddock as it is flat and I enjoy being with the horses. 
Persil walks just behind me at my pace (verrry slow) with his nose on my back, every so often he nudges me extremely gently. He also draws me into his chest with his head over my shoulder every minute or so and hugs me while knickering as mares do to their foals....WEIRD...or WHAT LOL


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pretty baby!

And awwww, Persil is trying to keep mummy safe?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Far our she is stunning! And looking ready to pop! And Persil luuurrrvvveesss his mummy lol


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee..they are both stunning! and that is sooo cute about what Persil does!! Myabe he senses that you are hurt and is trying to take care of you? That is wonderful. My perchx Harry tries to sit in my wheelbarrow daily while Im outside picking the paddocks...lol they are truly interesting creatures!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Far out comparing her to Freya, merlot has a serious baby tummy!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ssshhhhhh you'll embarrass her


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

She looks GREAT! when is she supposed to foal again?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She is due mid November however going on her foaling last year I would say towards the end of November is more like it. Not long now!!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Subbing - shes a beautiful girl, as is Persil a beautiful gelding. Merlot reminds me alot of Halley - Im excited for you! :smile:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*Merlot the Opera Singer...*

It's not over (apparently) until the Fat Lady Sings...well, tonight, after a satisfying dinner, she did...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****. Those pictures are great. And she is very round!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Those pictures are great :lol: This one had me in stitches laughing :lol:

"Pfft you silly boy Persil, Dont you like my Duck-Face impression?" :lol:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually....it's spooky the resemblance...but don't you think she's turning into....PATSY......???? Crikey, better hide the champagne.:shock:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

^^ :rofl: Oh god... :clap:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hide the **** too!  OH LORD THAT IS BRILLIANT!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Persil this morning, waiting for me at the gate ...
"GET ME OUT OF HERE... "


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Merlot what have you been doing to Persil? Have you been practicing your singing? is that why he wants out so badly?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, you can see her warming up in the background. Persil says she's got a voice that can shatter the ice in the trough.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Any news?! She really is stunning! Freya looks fed up today. I reckon any time next week...or the week after haha


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd say we're a good three - four weeks off despite the size of Merlot's belly. Very little udder development though she is starting to loosen the muscles around her tail. Hmmmm. Vet coming for final check on wednesday. Feel like pitching a tent in the paddock. ;-)


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds about right.  You could set a camper out by the pasture if nothing else lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*Just one more waffle...*

OK it is the 7th November. According to my records the baby will be cooked on the 10th (320 days). Certainly she looks as though she is about to explode however there isn't a lot in the way of udder development so I am picking we are around 2 - 3 weeks away yet.
What do you all think? 
Here's the Yummy Mummy with a few of Persil Beaucoup (OF COURSE) just to confuse everyone ;-)
I think Merlot looks particularly demure today. She's been explaining her theory of 'immaculate conception' to Persil, who, of course, being an Australian male just thinks Merlot is full of Bollocks.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Merlot said:


> What do you all think?
> Here's the Yummy Mummy with a few of Persil Beaucoup (OF COURSE) just to confuse everyone ;-)
> I think Merlot looks particularly demure today. She's been explaining her theory of 'immaculate conception' to Persil, who, of course, being an Australian male just thinks Merlot is full of Bollocks.


Pfft confuse me you dont :twisted: Persil at the bottom with the larger star, Marlot at the top with the smaller star and faint white hairs dripping out the bottom .

Eh, Persil... Aussies gotta stick together, hang in there mate! :lol:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Looking beautiful as always! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Merlot! I have an odd request. I usually just stalk foaling threads because I don't have time to comment. This one has been no exception and I've been stealthily checking back here to see if the bundle of joy has arrived. 

And, ahh, this is going to sound really weird. I've fallen in love with the pictures of Merlot yawning! I draw horses and one of the things I've had a problem with for a while now is getting an open mouth right, mostly because there's a destinct absence of pictures like these available to me. The ones you posted a few pages back would make absolutely perfect reference pictures for me to use for a few sketches. Would you mind if I did? Would you mind if I then put my sketches on the internet (deviantArt, etc.)? If you'd like, I could include credit to the original photographer (you?) in whatever manner you desire.

Let me know! I could have sooo much fun with them but I always make sure to have permission first.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> Hey Merlot! I have an odd request. I usually just stalk foaling threads because I don't have time to comment. This one has been no exception and I've been stealthily checking back here to see if the bundle of joy has arrived.
> 
> And, ahh, this is going to sound really weird. I've fallen in love with the pictures of Merlot yawning! I draw horses and one of the things I've had a problem with for a while now is getting an open mouth right, mostly because there's a destinct absence of pictures like these available to me. The ones you posted a few pages back would make absolutely perfect reference pictures for me to use for a few sketches. Would you mind if I did? Would you mind if I then put my sketches on the internet (deviantArt, etc.)? If you'd like, I could include credit to the original photographer (you?) in whatever manner you desire.
> 
> Let me know! I could have sooo much fun with them but I always make sure to have permission first.


Hi Walnut,

you're very welcome - would love to see the pictures -I teach art - (botanical drawing - not horses ) but depending on where you are at I may be able to give you some tips ;-)

Cheers


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you! This will be fun. As it happens I actually really enjoy botanical drawings, though I tend to admire other people's work more than draw them myself. What a small world.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's something to help tide you all over until Merlot's foalie arrives.  I cannot thank you enough for letting me use your pictures, Merlot! They were exactly what I needed for an open-mouthed equine study.










I yawned many, many times while drawing this.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Amazing drawings Walnut!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Well done Walnut! You have real skill in the accurate rendering of form 

All I would work on is your gradations between dark to light in the shadow areas - Work out where there is a sudden transition and where the transition is gradual and where it is gradual be VERRRY gradual - practise shading from the very very lightest touch - almost nothing on the paper. 

Also in order to depict shine you need extreme contrast between dark and light - this is where something like a shell - in this case a paua shell can be very useful to practise drawing from life - it's very difficult to accurately draw 'light' from a photograph - things tend to end up flat looking if you learn to draw from photographs.

So even though you want to draw horses, practise drawing inanimate objects from life to fine tune your skills of the observation of light - you need this to make things look really three dimensional.

(Sorry peoples who are waiting for foal photographs...this is what we do while we wait LOL)

Sorry Petal, I bet you didn't want a lecture...that is the teacher in me firing up ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Love love love merlot! Can't wait to see the bub!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Isn't she gorgeous 
Actually I am bringing her home tomorrow and am thinking she may foal sooner than I thought - her butt muscles seem looser and she has finally started to bag up. I'm picking in around two weeks. The vet comes out for final pre-foaling check tomorrow so it'll be interesting to see what he has to say.
How's that Freya doing?? WHERE are the photos, Equine??!!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoa, I'll have you know you have blown every other critique I've ever received out of the water! Thank you very much. It's incredibly helpful. My parents are both professors of science so lectures are actually a part of my daily life; I am unfazed. 

You are absolutely right about what I need to work on. I was vaguely aware of those issues subconsciously but now that you've spelled it out it all makes perfect sense. I wasn't really trying very hard with the shading on that picture because I lost my good eraser but really the issues with shine and gradation are the same with the more finished stuff I've been making. 

I used to draw only horses all the time when I was younger, but eventually I found that I got bored of them when I drew them constantly. Fancy that! At the time I couldn't believe it was possible. But it's no longer a problem; I've been branching out and drawing all sorts of stuff like landscapes, dogs, onions, etc. Flatness, now that you mention it, definitely would be an issue because I do rely on photographs for anatomy study and the like. I hadn't thought about that.

I will definitely work on what you suggested. I will also cease to hijack your lovely mare's thread for my own selfish purposes. :twisted:

Here's hoping for a lovely baby in two weeks. I'll bet you're just going mad with this suspense.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Crikey, just got back from feeding what appears to be a large barge with its tug boat.

Merlot tells me she's going to eject the baby any day now but Persil tells me that the Baby Moo is a spoilt brat who has made himself very comfortable and will probably never leave home.:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No photos for me as I'm still at the hospital  but my grandparents are flying over from UK tomoz so may drive up to the farm and see everyone after the shift. Mum's complaining of poop lol Plus I've found grazing close by!  Yey!
Merlot is look MASSIVE! Udder pics? Need to compare! Persil is such a little dude x


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I CANT wait for this foal :smile: No joke :clap:

Persil has got to be hoping this foal will no inherit Merlot's famous sassy personality, the poor goofball. :lol: You horses always look so well looked after - you are the role model alot of people should look to - you are CORRECT... a 'pasture' horse should not just like..well.. blergh. I also LOVE your photography skills.

:smile: Hoping for a healthy colt or filly, until then I shall continue stalking this thread in hope of more pictures of the famous Merlot and Persil for my daily comedy. :wink:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just found this thread, and read through it all to see how your lovely lady ended up- but now I'll get in line and wait with anticipation like everyone else. Love all the photos.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

> Crikey, just got back from feeding what appears to be a large barge with its tug boat.


hahaahah!
this baby is really taking its time in there. mares they always love to have you fussing over them maybe thats why they hold onto their babies as long as possible.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

The vet came today for Merlot's final check over (and tetanus shot) before foaling. He kept saying 'Geez she looks amazing, really really good'. So that was great to hear - a very good advertisement for ProvideIt Minerals I say ;-)
Then we both agreed she's probably a couple of weeks away even though today is technically her due date (320 days).
Then he left and 5 minutes later he was back - with our Siamese cat (The House God) who had tried to hitch a ride out of here with him, and then blown his cover by shouting directions at the top of his lungs (he does that in the car).
Here's a couple of shots of Merlot looking hot and stuffed today. That's Flossom MacFearsome (our Tabby Tubby) in the foreground of the first shot. You know that the horses are home when the cats/sheep/pooches get in the way of a perfectly good shot.
If Merlot expands any more I expect the neighbours will be enquiring when we are thinking of launching her. (IE the Hindenburg)


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

woooooooow mama! You sure you don't have twins in there!!

I sure hope this isn't another Ace foaling lol


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> I sure hope this isn't another Ace foaling lol


Yikes! Don't say things like that! :shock:

Poor Merlot looks so uncomfortable. Shininess or no, I don't envy her right now.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful...big as a house but beautiful!
...and merlot is looking good too hehe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Merlot's baby is so big now she has trouble keeping her tongue in her mouth...:shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

poor mama


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the cute up date! LOVE your kitty too 
Come on baby! With the looks of her size that baby is going to come out full grown! Lol ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Geez the weather has turned to crap - I saw Merlot lying down so raced out as she was groaning audibly. Even the dogs were excited. (Just caught this as I turned around LOL) I walked up to Merl and sat with her for a while stroking her forehead and back. Could have sworn she was about to start pushing so raced inside to get the foaling kit and by the time I got back out she's up inspecting my washing, wondering what all the fuss is about.

"Why were you groaning then Merlot?"
"Because I can't believe the way you hang your washing" she said.


Persil thinks I am an idiot. I think I am an idiot. DUH!:shock:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

:lol: Shes just testing your instincts and is making sure you meet all of her demands, when it comes time. :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

At least you're prepared! LOVE your dogs btw


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Aren't they sweet - (the pooches).The big boy at the back is Partly Bluett - he's 13 but as fit as a buck ra, the next is Badger (Bludger) Magoo - she's only got three legs but can still outrun a rabbit! She's 7. and in the front is Badger's son Beetle Magoo. He's 5 years and has recently come to live with us as his owners could no longer have him. It's great to have him join the pack and he is LOVING his new life! Weird thing is that Badger recognised him after not having seen him since he was weaned! She kept on going up to him with her 'puppy mouth' that she only does to puppies or really small dogs!
They're all Huntaways so you can imagine, if there's anything exciting going on we all know about it! ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Love huntaways <3 
Now, back to horses. How long is your guesstimate of Merlot's foaling day?  I reckon Frey may be dead on her due date


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL well, I'd say about a week and a half - 2 weeks now. She has D Cup boobs today but is moving around and gobbing down the grass as if she's never seen it before.
As Persil told, me it'll be a cold day in hell before that foal moves out.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

im with persil on this one.That baby is taking its sweet time in there.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for you! I'll be keeping my eye out for baby pictures!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*Nov 13th*

This morning it is a cold grey day, I caught Persil 'Planking'. 

Merlot said she is trying to get him to 'plank' across the creek since he is such a 'Smart ****' pony who reckons having a foal should be a piece of cake and if he was having a foal, it would be no big deal, in fact, she said, according to Persil, no one would even realise until he had it and he certainly wouldn't be groaning and huffing like an over burdened steam train...

I think it's time I moved Merlot into the foaling paddock to give Persil some Time Out.:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They really are lovely looking nags!  It was tipping it down here in sunny Hawkes Bay today!


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

beautiful horse and and beautiful sire can't wait to see what the foal looks like.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Nags Equine??? NAGS??? 
I'll have you know these are noble steeds, Legends in their own paddock, Outstanding in their Field, Impressing the grass (when they lie down), Bred for....uh, bred to..., bred to eat enormous amounts of anything vaguely green ...
No wait, they are....Nags. You're right. Especially Merlot - just ask Persil he'll tell you that's all she does...nag nag nag.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*ACTION At THE PADDOCK nov 14th*

Merlot snores away loudly & happily thinking noone will notice her if she does snoozes in the long grass of the foaling paddock while Persil maintains that it is simply exhausting being Chief Support Horse...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Such a hard life for a gelding x


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Poor Persil! If only he knew how hard it will be for him when Merlot has him babysit, I think he'd be more appreciative of the relative peace he has now. :lol:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*On this Day in 2012...*

Nothing Happened. 
I think I should get a plaque made:shock:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, she'll wait until you have a function to attend, then she'll have the foal. That's what my mare did.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Whoa mamma! She's like double the size of Freya! That's one big bub she's cooking in there! Or, little bub and tons of food hehe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I swear her belly has dropped - what do you all think? No sign of waxing up but there is definite softening around her tail.
I'm sorry I HAD to include one of Mr Cuteness. Just started riding him today after months off with my broken foot. He is SUCH a happy little horse, LOVES doing stuff!  He has been SOOOOOO bored.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Holy Baby Belly! Are you sure it's not twins?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That babe is toooo cumfy!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

All this time you've had a broken foot? And you're still out there every day! Kudos! I can't wait for Merlot's foal!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> All this time you've had a broken foot? And you're still out there every day! Kudos! I can't wait for Merlot's foal!


awww thanks Glynnis - Great friends, successive Plaster casts followed by Moon boot make (almost) anything possible :shock: Besides I'd have to be unconscious or dead to not be with my animals every day


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Having decided to update every day from now till she blows, yesterday something happened.To me, not Merlot.

Having talked about having spent the best part of 3 1/2 months in plaster for a broken foot, and now under intensive physio to basically relearn to walk again, I managed to trip over a log while stacking wood and fecking well broke my elbow. DUH!
UNBELIEVABLE. I was so intent on saving my foot, I twisted somehow and now my RIGHT arm is in plaster from wrist to shoulder...OH JOY.

I have to admit one of my biggest worries was whether I could still take photos and I am happy to report that I can...though awkwardly!
Here's todays images. Have separated Persil and Merlot into adjoining paddocks now much to Persil's disgust.

Am thinking I deserve the prize for Klutz of the Year.:shock:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear about your elbow! I hope you heal quickly.

Nice pictures for having your arm in a cast! :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yikes! I'm sorry to hear that, but happy to see you can still take pictures for all of us eagerly anticipating the arrival of Merot's baby. 

P.S. - You're not the klutz of the year - I once broke my wrist because I tripped over my own feet running backwards and then broke my ankle running down a steep hill a few months later and then later on that year had my foot stepped on by a horse on uneven ground breaking the sesamoid bone in my foot. The fact that you were stacking wood and working hard when you broke your elbow shows you don't let much get you down!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So sorry to hear your luck. Hope you heal quickly and effortlessly. Beautiful pictures as always. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Merlot said:


> Having decided to update every day from now till she blows, yesterday something happened.To me, not Merlot.
> 
> Having talked about having spent the best part of 3 1/2 months in plaster for a broken foot, and now under intensive physio to basically relearn to walk again, I managed to trip over a log while stacking wood and fecking well broke my elbow. DUH!
> UNBELIEVABLE. I was so intent on saving my foot, I twisted somehow and now my RIGHT arm is in plaster from wrist to shoulder...OH JOY.


Oh NO!!! :shock: I know that feeling too, I've done that before, not nice! (though mine was a few years ago, and also involved stacking wood)
I demand a picture of this cast btw :lol:

You may have to start practising on dialing your vets number (and 111) while in plaster :lol: cause we can nearly garauntee that now is when it will happen! Hopefully it heals up alright, don't do anything to much until you actually have healed! (Perfect excuse to make somebody else stack wood etc!)


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Been watching this thread and like others anxiously look all the time to see if the baby has arrived yet.lol I would like to mention that when the time comes(if your there for it that is) it wouldn't hurt to keep your dogs in the house,kennel or pen. i read somewhere not long ago about a foal that got savagely attacked after being born and almost died. The owners said that they were completely floored by what happened and never would have expected their dogs to do such a thing. Something was mentioned about it not being shocking as the excitement and other things(can't remember what they were) triggered them to act with a pack mentality and attack the foal dragging it out into the aisle way in the barn where they chewed on the poor little thing until the people heard the commotion they were making and caught them. I hope I don't offend ya and am mentioning this out of concern since I saw you mentioned your dogs rushed excitedly towards Merlot when you ran out to her(if I worded that incorrectly I apologize and feel free to correct me). Merlot and Persil(sp?) and both stunning and I hope the birthing goes smoothly for both you and your gorgeous momma to be


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

cowgirlup24 said:


> Been watching this thread and like others anxiously look all the time to see if the baby has arrived yet.lol I would like to mention that when the time comes(if your there for it that is) it wouldn't hurt to keep your dogs in the house,kennel or pen...


Geez Cowgirl that's awful and thanks for the heads up.The pooches are not allowed into the foaling paddock anyhow and no no offence taken.

Thanks everyone especially Glynnis who has made me feel 120% better with her tale of serial breaks - illustrious (now that you are healed and alive i mean).
I was beginning to think people would think I had an obsession with being in plaster...:wink:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

erm glynnis that word ILLUSTRIOUS - IT'S MEANT TO BE HILLARIOUS... OH THE JOYS OF LEFT HANDED TYPING LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Holy moo cow! you muppet! :O hope you get better soon! Can you get someone to take udder photos? I want to compare Freya and merlot boobies as Freya isnt filling up


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

i'll give that go tomorrow eqqy. merlots are filling up nicely, she has softened around her tail and her belly is pointed down for launch off. i'd say another week or two.
want to type a happy face here but arm too sore to lift to do it you get the, one handed picture. geez these pain killers go well with this wine...;-0


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> i'll give that go tomorrow eqqy. merlots are filling up nicely, she has softened around her tail and her belly is pointed down for launch off. i'd say another week or two.
> want to type a happy face here but arm too sore to lift to do it you get the, one handed picture. geez these pain killers go well with this wine...;-0


The nurse me says 'bad merlot!'. The horsy me says 'hope you've got another bottle stashed away for later! :wink:
Well she'll probs go before Freya then because all udder growth has stopped here!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

oh no! i hope you heal quickly! it must be quite a sight though to your horses.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, I just read your posts and my injury history is both illustrious and hilarious. I swear I have new bruises everyday and I don't know where they come from. Hopefully your elbow heals quickly, but as someone else mentioned above, use this as an excuse to get a little R&R so you're well rested when Merlot finally does decide to "launch!"


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone asked for a picture of My Broken Arm.
Managed to get husband to take one this morning with My Boy Persil Beaucoup who couldn't be arsed getting up for the photo shoot. Talk about relaxed :shock:

No real change in Merlot's shape but I do notice she is getting more restless.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Persil thinking - Mum, you're a prat <3 Lovely pic though!
Now where are the udder photos!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

EquineBovine said:


> Persil thinking - Mum, you're a prat <3 Lovely pic though!
> Now where are the udder photos!!


Haha yes booby shots, pretty much mandatory on a foaling thread haha:lol:

Merlot, think you can convince mr husband to do booby shots for us? (Merlots, not yours sadly for him:lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Here you go...they don't actually look as large as they are in this.
Of course I also include the mandatory shot of the Persil playing hide and seek with The Sticky Mooster (cat):shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

LOVE their bums!
And Merlot's dont look as big as Freya's but who knows?! I bet they go on the same day hahaha


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I bet they do too....ye Gads, is that cellulite I see on Persil's bottom???


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness...sorry to hear about your arm...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I bet they do too....ye Gads, is that cellulite I see on Persil's bottom???


It's all muscle!!!:twisted:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> It's all muscle!!!:twisted:


Of course it is...of course...cough...so says Persil to Merlot as she suddenly notices his little cellulite problem.:shock:

Thanks Anniegirl, I'm sooo over it.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

SHE'S WAXING UP!!!
She's become super gooey with Persil!!!
Watch this space!!!! 
Dancing around arms doing that gangnam thing 
(well actually more of a shuffle and one gangnam arm pumping it)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm dying of suspense. I can only imagine how you feel! Also, I laughed out loud at your reference to Gangnam Style.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG! Go Merlot!  Bring on the baby!!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

can't wait


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Come on baby!! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Ahahahaha! Those pictures are adorable.

I can't wait to see this baby.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Just another day or so hopefully!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish you a safe foaling and a health foal and mom.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

WOO-HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see that beautiful babe!!!!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Her belly's got that 'v' look.Baby's getting into position,hopefully!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*Lord LubbaDuck aka Zephyr Moo has made his grand entrance*

Talk about a textbook foaling. AT 4.30pm on day 330 - 20th Nov Merlot Moo, noting that I was around, decided it was time to shove that baby out into the world.... He is a colt. He is the one leading his mother in circles flat out around the paddock. He was up[ on his pins within 15 min, marching about within an hour , took him 3 nerve racking hours to figure out where the milk bar was.:shock:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

This only lets you upload 10 images at a time...clearly I have more... ;-)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a lovely Buckskin colt you have there huge congrats on the stunning pair.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

OMG, yay Merlot!!! :hug: Hes perfect (though who would expect less, just looking at Merlot and sire!)!! Congrats to both of you!! :smile::smile:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What a perfect baby! Hes so handsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

How adorable! What a good mama Merlot is!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

How precious what a good looking colt.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Hurray! He is absolutely beautiful, my favorite color, and not to mention huge! :shock: I can't believe she had that whole thing _inside of_ her; poor girl.

He is definitely Merlot's baby. When I saw the third picture of your second post, where his head is right below a picture of Merlot's head, I almost shouted out loud "he has her eyes!" It's like he carbon copied them from her; the same squintey, humorously peeved looking eyes. Oh my gosh it's so cute.

I'm so happy for you guys! Please keep the beautiful pics commin'!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad you were able to witness the birth.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats! How freaking cute is he?!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay! Congrats. What amazing "action" shots you got!

And, your little guy shares a birthday with my husband- so every Nov. 20th I will think about you and Merlot.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Congrats! He's beautiful. And looks a good size too! You have to upload more pictures now for a while so we can see him grow!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

yay!!! he's awesome looking! Congrats, it's a good day to have a baby. haha


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, 4:30 pm in front of you. That is SERIOUSLY lucky!!! What a good girl  and what a pretty colt!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!!!!! he is adorable merlot!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Perfect little dude!!!!! MOAR PHOTOS!!!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

He is beautiful! I love buckskins. More photos please


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone for your support through these months and for all your good wishes it's meant a lot 
You realise there will be such a never ending stream of baby photos you will all be begging me to put the camera away!
These were taken this morning.

Lord LubbaDuck is running his mother ragged - HE dictates where they will go and at what speed. His legs are so long he has trouble actually lying down and it takes him about 15 mins of manoeuvring before he finally collapses in a heap. 
Having taken him three hours to discover the milk bar last night (he was more interested in exploring his digs) today he is making up for that!
Anyhow enough chat ...:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They are both stunning!!!!! So happy for you!!!  merlot is beautiful and that baby is going to be a hunk when he is a big boy! Sooooo cute!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

And has Uncle gotten his first look (albeit over the fence) yet?


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats! Boy he is stunning!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

What a beautiful colt! Congrats!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahhh yes the Meeting Uncle Persil affair. Well, Persil and His Lordship are fascinated with each other, only Merlot has suddenly decided that Uncle Persil is a dirty old man who can't be trusted...
Hence I am just about to take Persil next door to join the big herd - he will be in heaven with all his old buddies


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is so pretty! There is no way I would beg you to stop on the horse pictures, especially babies! Plus, I read somewhere that looking at baby animals helps increase worker productivity... and well, I'm at work... so really, you'd be Helping me. :razz:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooooo poor Persil. Woman are such fickle creatures hehe. Man I bet you're stocked with his colour!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

He is so cute. Congrats on a healthy foal. Momma and baby look great!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Mean old momma...those are some pretty nasty faces she's making at her (former) best friend. Glad he's off to his old buddies for a bit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Awwwww!!!! I'm not sure I have any other words for that lol


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

He's SO CUTE! Adorable colt!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a handsome boy! He was def worth the wait, big congrats .


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

He is soooo cute. Congrats on your new colt. Hope we can continue to see pictures of him as he grows into a beautiful horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What a BEAUTIFUL baby and mommy! She looks like a good, protective "mama bear"! Trusting no one


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hurray! What a fine looking boy,and momma looks quite proud of herself.  Glad all went well and you got to see it;it's a precious thing to observe,new life..


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Now guys, should I make another thread or carry on with this one?

Morning of Day 2. Inwhich his Lordship discovers he has FOUR legs, sucks grass thoughtfully and runs his poor Mother ragged...:shock:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I also should add that his mother gave him a singing lesson - see above photo.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Like I said before he is stunning but is getting more and more so. Now I really wish for April to come around already so I can see my foalies.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. He really is such a pretty color. <33


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wowwwww he is like his mummy! <3 Start a new one now that she's popped him out!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OK will do have just taken some really cute numbers ...


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you please post where we can find your new thread on here please? Absolutely love all your pictures so far. One question I have for you, what kind of camera do you have? I am in the market for a new camera and love your pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!! He is absolutely georgous!!!! Congrats on a healthy baby  Momma looks fantastic too!!!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on your new buckskin colt!! He's absolutely precious and completely gorgeous 
He really is one of the most adorable newborn foals I have EVER seen!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

dieselcowgirl said:


> Can you please post where we can find your new thread on here please? Absolutely love all your pictures so far. One question I have for you, what kind of camera do you have? I am in the market for a new camera and love your pictures.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you so much everyone  I feel so blessed - NEVER thought I'd use that word. He is unbelieveable.
His new thread is in this section ...  







The Growth of Lord LubbaDuck AKA Zephyr Moo

I will be updating regularly as long as you don't get sick of seeing a squillion pics of his Lordship.
I know I band on about the ProvideIt Minerals (ProvideIt Vitamin Mineral mixes for horses.) but I am certain they are the reason he is so big and strong and healthy and also why his mother has looked so good all the way through. Can't recommend them enough!

As for the camera, actually my camera is a crappy old canon that badly needs replacing. It frustrates me as I only have the one lens and it's not that great. Can't afford to get anything better.
Having said that, it's not the camera so much as a myriad of things from light, background, timing, patience, design etc.
I was a photographer many years ago. (before digital):shock:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! So very happy for you!! He is AMAZING and GORGEOUS!! My favorite color too! Congratulations!! I voted buckskin colt on your poll ;-)
I will be following his 'new' thread for sure!
I can't believe I missed the updates of his birth, my notifications didn't go off on my phone at all :-/ (weird).


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm going to be a bit naughty and bump this up for any of you who are starting this journey -I know I kept looking for pictures of mares along the way in their pregnancy and could find very few -I think because at this end of the world we foal at the opposite times to you guys so when we are getting our mares pregnant you have already had foals and are talking about them and vice versa ;-)
Hope that's OK sorry you guys who have already been with me on this one - bare with ;-)


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Subbing for the beautiful foal** Beautiful mare, love the Quarters!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Um qaurterCarolina, Zephyr has his own thread now.... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/growth-lord-lubbaduck-aka-zephyr-moo-144278/

I just bumped this thread up for those who are in the next round of foaling and would like to see a mare going through every months of her pregnancy


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Ooops haha I am late, VERY gorgeous baby congrats. Don't know how I missed that


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't panic...keep calm and carry on ;-)


----------

